# Empire - Total War hängt sich beim Rundenwechsel immer auf.



## OpenCircle (14. August 2010)

*Empire - Total War hängt sich beim Rundenwechsel immer auf.*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Problem bei ETW. Ich spiele den Welterorberungsmodus mit Preußen und bin inzwischen im Winter 1761 angekommen. Aber sobald ich diese Runde beende und die einzelnen KI-Spieler durchlaufen hängt sich das Spiel auf, sobald der Durchlauf beim Marathenreich ankommt. Ich habe etwas ältere Spielstände geladen, das Resultat war dasselbe: Im Winter 1761 ist beim Marathenreich finito...
Ich habe im Internet in verschiedenen Foren gelesen, das auch andere Spieler ein ähnliches Problem haben, jedoch keiner eine Lösung kennt. Hat es etwas damit zu tun, dass die Marathen nach mir die stärkste Fraktion sind? Ist der PC mit der Berechnung irgendwie überfordert??

Weiß jemand von euch, was ich hier tun kann? Ich habe keine Lust das ca. 30 Stunden Spiel zeit einfach für den Arsch sind   

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen   
Vielen Dank schon mal!

Ach ja, falls es hilft, meine Systemzusammensetzung:

Intel Core i7 CPU
NVidia GeForce GTX 285
6 GB Ram (Hersteller weiß ich nicht mehr^^)

Die Treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand und das Spiel ist auch gepatcht (soweit es im Steam eben geht)


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. August 2010)

*AW: Empire - Total War hängt sich beim Rundenwechsel immer auf.*



OpenCircle schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, was ich hier tun kann? Ich habe keine Lust das ca. 30 Stunden Spiel zeit einfach für den Arsch sind


   
Kannst du die Mission "resetten", sodass du nur die Mission neustartest anstatt die komplette Kampagne? Oder dauert da eine Mission 30 Stunden? Dann bringt's natürlich nichts.


----------



## TimeBandit (6. September 2010)

*AW: Empire - Total War hängt sich beim Rundenwechsel immer auf.*

Hatte bzw. habe nach wie vor das selbe Problem. Ab Runde 170 ca. hing sich mein PC auch immer beim Zug vom Marathenreich auf. Ich ließ nach einem Neustart und dem wieder geladenen Speicherstand dann nur eine Aktion weg und ich kam eine Runde weiter. 
Ich wollte mit einem Lebemann eine Stadt infiltrieren. Ich ließ dies und es hat funktionert. Aber bloß ein paar Runden später verabschiedete sich das Spiel wieder. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt komme ich keine zwei Runden weiter, ohne das Empire abschmiert, entweder mit Bluescreen oder das Geschehen auf dem Bildschirm friert ein.
Ich spiele übrigends auch mit Preußen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es damit was zu tun hat. Hab nun ca. 180 Runden gespielt und kann nicht mehr weiter, da sich das Spiel immer wieder verabschiedet. Für eine Lösung wäre ich also auch dankbar.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (6. September 2010)

*AW: Empire - Total War hängt sich beim Rundenwechsel immer auf.*

Hängt er sich wirklich auf oder braucht er nur länger für den Turn als ihr bisher abgewartet habt? 30-40 Minuten pro Turn kann schon vorkommen, leider.

Lange Turns bei Maratha und Ottoman Empire waren seit Beginn ein Problem und wurden/werden nie gefixt. Nicht ohne Grund heisst es, man möge sich ein Buch zurecht legen. 

Problematisch sind Größe des Reichs, Anzahl der Einheiten und vor allem die Landverbindungen, insbesondere Istanbul. Dort würgt sich die KI einen ab, je mehr Einheiten, desto schlimmer wird es. Manche Mods konnten Abhilfe schaffen, zumindest was die Flaschenhälse angeht. Aber sobald eine der KI Fraktionen eine bestimmte Ausdehnung erreicht, wird die eigene Geduld reichlich strapaziert. 

Generell bin ich "damals" mit DarthMod ganz gut gefahren, was solche Slowdowns angeht. Dort sind die Fraktionen ausgeglichener, so dass keiner in einem Maße die Überhand gewinnt, dass die Spielbarkeit den Bach runtergeht.

PS: Falls der Taskmanager "process not responding" sagt, bedeutet das bei ETW noch nicht, dass er hängt: er liest alles aus dem Speicher und wenn Windows keine Festplattenzugriffe mehr erkennt, meldet es den Prozess als verstorben.


----------



## TimeBandit (7. September 2010)

*AW: Empire - Total War hängt sich beim Rundenwechsel immer auf.*

30-40 Minuten für einen Spielzug wäre mir wirklich neu. Das längste das ich mal hatte, waren 5 Minuten und da fanden wirklich Spielzüge der KI statt. Jetzt bleibt er einfach hängen und macht nichts mehr, oder kommt gleich mit nem Bluescreen.
Die Idee mit der DarthMod hört sich aber ganz gut an. Vielleicht probiere ich das mal.


----------



## Abmurckser (7. September 2010)

*AW: Empire - Total War hängt sich beim Rundenwechsel immer auf.*

Habe auch ein Problem mit dem Spiel. Jedesmal wenn Kampagne geladen wird stürzt das spiel ab 
und es kommt , Fehlermeldung  In Page Error P1:c0000009c   P2:00000003.Neuinstallation hat nichts
gebracht . Andere Spiele  funktionieren weiterhin Einwandfrei auf dem Rechner.


----------

